# Grenville



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

Guys I think that ther will only be one in february due to conflicts with other clubs events. We need approx 75 shooters to break even in the big arena with the heat and rental of the building. I have been spending so much time at the hockey rinks lately that I kind of lost track of time. I will find out more and post as soon as i know better!


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks for the up-date Paul...let us know when it is

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Does anyone know if Napanee is going to have another indoor 3D shoot this year?
Last year's was a lot of fun. Kind of breaks up the winter blues.

Paul


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*napanee 3d*

Not sure Paul but i will talk to Mike about it
He hasnt mentioned it but you never know

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Thanks Andy, Have a Happy New Year and we'll talk later.

paul


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*napanee 3d*

Just off the press Paul..Napanee Rod And Gun is Hosting the Second Annual Indoor 3D again on January 24th in the old Napanee Arena

Just thought you would like to know

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Thanks Andy*

Brian


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Thanks Andy.


Paul


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*Feb 21 grenville indoor 3d*

Just got back from the Hockey arena once again (Bell Capital Cup). Grenvilles 3d shoot will be February 21 2010 at the brummond building in Spencerville. Will keep you all posted with updates.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks Paul, looking forward to that one, I always have fun at that one
love the sound of arrows and steel


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*reminder bump*

ttt


----------

